# 4.71 star?



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

i have done 200 rides on lyft and rated 4.71. But on Uber with 200 rides I was 4.9. Why?


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

If you read enough fortune cookies, you may actually find the answer you seek... haha


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

5231XDMA said:


> i have done 200 rides on lyft and rated 4.71. But on Uber with 200 rides I was 4.9. Why?


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I do believe its much easier to rate in the Lyft app than it is in the Uber app, you probably are getting maybe 1 review for every 5 rides with Uber while with Lyft its more like 4/5.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

Its about a 40% rate on uber... at least for me...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fewber said:


> If you read enough fortune cookies, you may actually find the answer you seek... haha


Your lucky numbers are 4.71 and 4.9



bizly said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I do believe its much easier to rate in the Lyft app than it is in the Uber app, you probably are getting maybe 1 review for every 5 rides with Uber while with Lyft its more like 4/5.


Lyft doesn't give you stats like uber but I think you are right. I would estimate maybe 90% Or higher on lyft rating drivers compared to maybe 40% on uber.

The bigger issue is lyft is off 100 rides and uber is on last 500 rated trips

There is a loud tone when the trip ends too with a giant screen to rate and tip, compared to most people not paying attention to the tiny box on uber and most likely deleting the email


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

5231XDMA said:


> i have done 200 rides on lyft and rated 4.71. But on Uber with 200 rides I was 4.9. Why?


Don't worry about it. Your UBER rating will go down soon and match with LYFT.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

5231XDMA said:


> i have done 200 rides on lyft and rated 4.71. But on Uber with 200 rides I was 4.9. Why?


Lyft pax are still bitter about getting kicked off the Uber platform and are now taking it out on you


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

bizly said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I do believe its much easier to rate in the Lyft app than it is in the Uber app, you probably are getting maybe 1 review for every 5 rides with Uber while with Lyft its more like 4/5.


You are indeed correct. The way Lyft presents things like all the cleanliness and friendliness flags at the end is very different than in Uber.


----------



## joelg1988 (Feb 22, 2018)

4.91 (uber) and 4.88 (lyft) in Las Vegas with 200 rides roughly. Tourists are nice people and typically do not rate you lower than 5 starts if you suggest them "Activities to do in Vegas" or "Places to visit". Also the music that you have on plays a huge part. Have at least 5 different type of stations and play the right one based on the pax that ride in the car. Use common sense and read pax's mood. Also, Make your car smells great and people will compliment you all the time. I buy the $1 glade spray cans.


----------

